# GP wants to be traded (merged)



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*GP wants to be traded*

Post from LG:


> Just said on the radio from an AP source that if Shaq is traded, GP wants traded also. Will this ever end!!


Damnit, I thought if he'd stay we'd have a nice run and gun team and GP would be able to average his normal 7+ apg again.

Well, if we do trade him, it better be for a big man! But his stock has really fallen off because of his poor finals performance. It'd be interesting to see what the Lakers do.

Also, if GP does get shipped, does this mean more time for Odom at PG? Because you know, a backcourt of Kobe and Odom is quite sexually enticing.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Ummm...he just gave up his option to "opt out" so....I don't think he has the authority to demand a trade.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

if thats true, **** GP. i would much rather keep fisher. get him out of here


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> Ummm...he just gave up his option to "opt out" so....I don't think he has the authority to demand a trade.


That's what I'd tell him. You had the chance to leave, you didn't take it, so sit down and shut up.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

hes not gonna get 5 million from any other team.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

His whole thing is he just wants to mount someone's back and ride his way to a championship. Hey, if he doesn't want to be here then screw him, find someone who wants him and get him the hell out of L.A. All he's going to do is sit around and pout if he doesn't want to play here so why would the Lakers want to keep him?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Send him in the Shaq deal for a 2nd round pick.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Send him in the Shaq deal for a 2nd round pick.


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1838214



> Should the Shaquille O'Neal trade to Miami go through, as expected, you can safely expect Gary Payton to seek his own escape from the Lakers.
> 
> 
> *League sources told ESPN.com on Sunday night that Payton will push this week for a buyout of his contract if the Lakers complete the proposed trade with the Heat that would bring Lamar Odom, Brian Grant, Caron Butler and a future first-round pick to Los Angeles.*
> ...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What a freaking punk. Trade him somewhere for a second rounder, I don't care about compensation, I want all these disgusting attitudes off my team and drama off my team.

I know he sacrificed a lot to get here just for a ring, but his play is a HUGE reason why he doesn't have one. In fact if he would perform like a all-star player next season and stayed here they might have even still have been a contender. But he knows hes past that and doesn't even think he is good enough to be a second option anymore, so he wants to gravy train somewhere.

I had huge hopes for Payton in LA but he ended up being a big loser.

My apolgies to him if these reports are false.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

When will this **** ever end?:laugh: 

If this is true, we could trade him for a big man and re-sign and start Fisher. But honestly, what a moron. He should've thought about this before he chose to not opt out. Now he might want to be bought out?! My ***! Shut up, Payton!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Here it is on ESPN...*

Gary Payton may request buyout 

Doesn't that mean that the Lakers pay him to be a FA? If it does...:laugh: Get real, Gary. Just like the article says, the Lakers would want compensation for losing him.

Houston needs a PG...Juwan Howard and a future pick for GP? Hell, I don't know. This stuff is just ridiculous. Great timing.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

no a pay-out is where he will pay the lakers to become a Free agent. but what the article says is they might let him walk for nothing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Couldn't he have waited until at least the week is over before *****ing about what he wants. We have a lot of CRAZY **** going on with this team right now, and there's still 4 months until the season starts. Gary has PLENTY OF TIME to moan about his own situation.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> That's what I'd tell him. You had the chance to leave, you didn't take it, so sit down and shut up.


Exactly. Payton has no credibility. He knew that after his pathetic performance in the playoffs he wouldn't have gotten more money as a free agent than he's going to get this year from the Lakers. If he were serious about wanting out of LA, he would have put his money where his mouth is and opted out anyway. But he didn't. And now he's crying about it.

MORON!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. Payton has no credibility. He knew that after his pathetic performance in the playoffs he wouldn't have gotten more money as a free agent than he's going to get this year from the Lakers. If he were serious about wanting out of LA, he would have put his money where his mouth is and opted out anyway. But he didn't. And now he's crying about it.
> ...


CORRECTO!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hell, the next thing we know...Luke Walton will be requesting a trade.:whatever:


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

wow i cant believe this **** is comming to this. what next ...kobe signing with the clips???? my god. this amazing. but i would rather have fisher than payton. i would love malone to come back. but payton is a punk. this guy said he stayed to show he can still play. maybe his manly *** wife beat his *** a little bit and made him realise his *** is done!****!!!!!!

Masked cursing is not allowed.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> If this is true, we could trade him for a big man and re-sign and start Fisher.


That's what I was thinking. This might not be such bad news. Assuming we can re-sign fisher, why not trade Payton to Dallas for Danny Fortson. He's a little undersized, and didn't have a very good year last year. But he was 4th in the league in rpg in 02. Not sure Dallas would do it, but they could go for it to let Harris develope and to get rid of almost 6 mil in salary next year.

Just a thought


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Sorry guys, but I don't see any team trading even a half-way decent center for 36 year old washed up payton.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

You could trade him to the Mavs for maybe a Danny Fortson. The
Mavs need a stopgap at point for a year or so while thier young
draft pick comes along.

G.P. is around 5 mil right?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Out of all the contenders, Dallas is probably the only team that would give you something worthwhile (Fortson), for a year or two of service from Payton. Nobody else who will be challenging for a championship really needs him.

Houston and Indiana would be long-shots, but I highly doubt they want to bring his attitude onto their ballclubs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Is this a surprise. GP was toast before he came to the Lakers and he knew it. He was just hoping to piggy back a title team. 

I'm gettiing a sinking feeling that Kobe's outta here. 

I can almost picture the headlines. 


I got a bad feeling. 

When Kupchak says he has no feeling on what Kobe's gonna do.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Sorry guys, but I don't see any team trading even a half-way decent center for 36 year old washed up payton.


Then you don't know what you're talking about, because the only reason Payton struggled was because of the triangle. You're one of those guys who would trash players that aren't on your team, and then get all excited when they are. Hey, that reminds me of some of the fans on this site...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I can almost picture the headlines.
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.:sigh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> I'm gettiing a sinking feeling that Kobe's outta here.
> 
> ...


I think all Kobe's trying to do here is keep the fire lit up under Mitch and Jerry, so they don't start slacking because they think they have him in the bag. If Kobe gave them a strong indication that he was coming back they'd start moving along at a snail's pace like they normally do and nothing would ever be accomplished; in other words, pissed off Shaq would still be here because they didn't get the "perfect trade."

As for the playing 12 games in Aneheim thing, I believe Kobe just wants to see how far the Clippers are willing to go to get him, because really right now he just wants to have his ego stroked. That's the whole reason he chose to go through this process in the first place. If he went in and had half-hearted conversations with the Clips it would get out that it wasn't a serious possibility that he'd leave.

I know it probably sounds like I'm in denial or something about the possibility of Kobe walking :laugh: but I'm seriously extremely confident that he'll be back with us.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

I think you guys can relax about Kobe leaving. He's just trying to make sure Shaq is gone. As far as Payton is concerned, it couldn't happen to a better SOB. I'm loving this ****!
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Then you don't know what you're talking about, because the only reason Payton struggled was because of the triangle. You're one of those guys who would trash players that aren't on your team, and then get all excited when they are. Hey, that reminds me of some of the fans on this site...


Why make unsubstantiated assumptions about people you’ve never met?

Please explain to me how the triangle offense made Gary Payton miss wide open jump shots and turned him into barely even a shadow of his former self defensively.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> Please explain to me how the triangle offense made Gary Payton miss wide open jump shots and turned him into barely even a shadow of his former self defensively.


Well, Shaq not being willing to come out on the pick and rolls killed GP defensively, not the triangle (there is a difference between offensive and defensive systems if you dont understand). When Karl was healthy GP looked decent defensively because Malone would come out and help. 

As far as how the triangle hurt GP's offense, read the nine hundred articles and posts already discussing this. Just because you haven't kept up doesnt mean people should need to explain things to you again when there are articles and posts discussing it already. GP is not a spot up shooter BTW.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> I think all Kobe's trying to do here is keep the fire lit up under Mitch and Jerry, so they don't start slacking because they think they have him in the bag. If Kobe gave them a strong indication that he was coming back they'd start moving along at a snail's pace like they normally do and nothing would ever be accomplished; in other words, pissed off Shaq would still be here because they didn't get the "perfect trade."
> ...



I hope you're right. 

If Kobe leaves he'll be one of the most hated players in sports history for a large segment of society because the Laker reach stretches way past Los Angeles its nation wide.

I think this Clippers thing is serious. I think Kobe will be blamed for the Lakrs breaking up . I don't think its valid but that will be the perception they'll say he ran off, PJ, Shaq and GP. 

If he joins the Clippers some will say Kup and Buss blew the thing and that Kobe went to the team he thought had a better chance to win in the Clippers. 

He'll be hated by Lakers fans worldwide but there will be alot more converted Clippers fans. I shudder at the thought of him wearing those Clipper uniforms. 

I hope Kup doesn't blow this thing with Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are already 29 NBA teams that hate Kobe, if he leaves...Lakers fans will hate him too. Obviously, there will be Clippers fans that like him, but there still won't be that many Clippers fans.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

L.A. Lakers trades: PG Gary Payton (14.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.5 minutes) 
SF Devean George (7.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.8 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: 2 Bags of Cool Ranch Doritos
Change in team outlook: -22.0 ppg, -8.2 rpg, and -6.9 apg. 

Dallas trades: 2 Bags of Cool Ranch Doritos
Dallas receives: PG Gary Payton (14.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 5.5 apg in 82 games) 
SF Devean George (7.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.4 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: +22.0 ppg, +8.2 rpg, and +6.9 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Well, Shaq not being willing to come out on the pick and rolls killed GP defensively, not the triangle (there is a difference between offensive and defensive systems if you dont understand). When Karl was healthy GP looked decent defensively because Malone would come out and help.
> 
> As far as how the triangle hurt GP's offense, read the nine hundred articles and posts already discussing this. Just because you haven't kept up doesnt mean people should need to explain things to you again when there are articles and posts discussing it already. GP is not a spot up shooter BTW.


So, you're forfeiting on offense, and putting the blame on "not getting help" on defense (how has Payton not declined dramatically if he needs help every time on his specialty). Wow, great rebuttal. I especially liked the part about Payton not being a spot up shooter. I guess that makes me a spot up shooter since I can hit 15 foot wide open shots with relative ease.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> L.A. Lakers trades: PG Gary Payton (14.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.5 minutes)
> SF Devean George (7.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.8 minutes)
> L.A. Lakers receives: 2 Bags of Cool Ranch Doritos
> ...


I'd do it if I'm the Lakers.:yes:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Dallas trades:
Shawn Bradley
Danny Fortson
Dallas receives:
Gary Payton
Rick Fox


LA Lakers trade:
Gary Payton
Rick Fox
LA Lakers receives:
Danny Fortson
Shawn Bradley


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> L.A. Lakers trades: PG Gary Payton (14.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.5 minutes)
> SF Devean George (7.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.8 minutes)
> L.A. Lakers receives: 2 Bags of Cool Ranch Doritos
> ...


You're crazy if you think the Mavs would do this trade. Gary Payton
is done and Devean George is overrated and overpaid while Cool
Range Doritos are crispy and full of flavor.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

It would be nice to pick up juwan howard and a draft pick for GP and Geroge. Houston needs a pg and they dont have a good back for sf i think. Then we can officially go after hudson and fisher or chris anderson.

hudson
kb
butler
odom
free agent(need a good defender) 
maybe anderson or brian skinner?

I can imagine hudson and odom running pick n rolls like the kings and hudson shooting the lights out.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> So, you're forfeiting on offense


No, learn how to read.



> , and putting the blame on "not getting help" on defense


Ummm, yes...duh. Nobody in the league can guard the quick guards anymore with the League taking away hand checking and putting other perimeter defense restictions on defenders. Payton has lost a step, but his diminished defense over the past few years has more to do with the league changing its rules and the aweful defense this last year is mainly attributable to Shaq not helping on pick and rolls (and if you actually watched a game thats all people threw at the Lakers constantly). 

In reality, GP did just as good as anyone else on D when Malone helped on the pick and rolls. But when Malone was out and without Shaq's help, GP looked worse than Fisher because Fisher was used to not getting help and running mad through picks/screens.



> Wow, great rebuttal. I especially liked the part about Payton not being a spot up shooter.


Thanks for admitting you were wrong. 



> I guess that makes me a spot up shooter since I can hit 15 foot wide open shots with relative ease.


Yeah right, dont pretend GP was always wide open on those shots. Most of his wide open shots were at the three point line, where YOU couldn't even heave it with two hands and hit the rim. Most of the mid-range shots he had were somewhat contested. I do not doubt that you can hit 15 foot shots, but so can that 6 yr old girl on Jay Leno, but that doesn't make her the MDE since she can hit her free throws. There is a difference and since you apparently cannot understand then there is no need spend two more seconds debating with you. GP has lost a step, but he is not worthless. Besides, based on Cuban's weblog, he might rather save the salary by unloading him for GP. He's already got Dirk, Laetner, Bradler and Walker than can play center. Then again, they got plenty of PG's too.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> You're crazy if you think the Mavs would do this trade. Gary Payton
> ...


What if one of the bags of Doritos is close to its expiration date?

:whoknows:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Ummm, yes...duh. Nobody in the league can guard the quick guards anymore with the League taking away hand checking and putting other perimeter defense restictions on defenders. Payton has lost a step, but his diminished defense over the past few years has more to do with the league changing its rules and the aweful defense this last year is mainly attributable to Shaq not helping on pick and rolls (and if you actually watched a game thats all people threw at the Lakers constantly).
> 
> In reality, GP did just as good as anyone else on D when Malone helped on the pick and rolls. But when Malone was out and without Shaq's help, GP looked worse than Fisher because Fisher was used to not getting help and running mad through picks/screens.
> 
> Yeah right, dont pretend GP was always wide open on those shots. Most of his wide open shots were at the three point line, where YOU couldn't even heave it with two hands and hit the rim. Most of the mid-range shots he had were somewhat contested. I do not doubt that you can hit 15 foot shots, but so can that 6 yr old girl on Jay Leno, but that doesn't make her the MDE since she can hit her free throws. There is a difference and since you apparently cannot understand then there is no need spend two more seconds debating with you. GP has lost a step, but he is not worthless. Besides, based on Cuban's weblog, he might rather save the salary by unloading him for GP. He's already got Dirk, Laetner, Bradler and Walker than can play center. Then again, they got plenty of PG's too.


GP played bad defensive all around, not just on the pick and roll. 

The picture you paint makes it sound like GP never was a good player. He can't run around any picks, can't hit open 15 footers, what the heck is he good for?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> What if one of the bags of Doritos is close to its expiration date?
> ...




No Deal


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, who are you, M. Cuban? You drive a hard bargain.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> GP played bad defensive all around, not just on the pick and roll.


Wrong, nice try. Try again, how 'bout an example about playing bad defensively "all around." Dont just respond with vague copout blabber. All they threw at him was pick and roll/pop. Without a screen Gp did a decent job at containing on the perimeter, but opponants almost always used a screen to free up GP's man so the point is mute.



> The picture you paint makes it sound like GP never was a good player. He can't run around any picks, can't hit open 15 footers, what the heck is he good for?


Well if you dont even have a clue at what GP's offensive game is then you really shouldn't even be in a discussion about the guy. Didnt you just complain about someone making unsubstantiated assumptions about someone they never met??? Maybe you should take your own advice in regards to GP.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Man, who are you, M. Cuban? You drive a hard bargain.



Dam How'd You Find Out


----------

